# TOTW voluntary recall...



## Dooney's Mom

Here is the link and the the page posted below as well

*Taste of the Wild : Information*



*Recall Information*

*Diamond Pet Foods, Manufacturer of Taste of the Wild Pet Food, Issues Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food*
_Recall is limited to product manufactured between December 9, 2011 through April 7, 2012 and distributed to 16 states and Canada_

05/04/12 

Diamond Pet Foods, manufacturer of Taste of the Wild Pet Food, has issued a voluntary recall of limited batches of their dry pet food formulas manufactured between December 9, 2011, and April 7, 2012 due to Salmonella concerns. Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any potential issues this may have caused pet owners and their pets. 

Although none of the products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution. Diamond Pet Foods is coordinating efforts with federal and state health and regulatory agencies but decided to independently expand the recall to ensure the safety and well-being of customers and their pets.

To determine if your pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production codes on the back of bags. Any production codes that have a number “2” or a “3” in the 9th or 10th digit and an “X” in the 11th digit in the production code should be discarded. The best before dates are December 9, 2012, through April 7, 2013. 

The recall affects only products distributed in the following U.S. states and Canada. Further distribution to other pet food channels may have occurred. 

Alabama
Florida
Georgia
Indiana
Kentucky
Massachusetts
Maryland
Michigan
Mississippi
New York
North Carolina
Ohio
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Virginia
Canada

Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, or who would like replacement product or a refund, may contact Diamond Pet Foods via a toll free call at 1-866-918-8756, Monday through Sunday, 8 am – 6pm EST. Consumers may also go to diamondpetrecall.com for more information. The company is working with distributors and retailers to ensure all affected product is removed from shelves.

Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. We do not have any confirmed reports of pet illnesses.

Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC) have received a limited number of reports of salmonellosis, the illness caused by Salmonella. We are working with the CDC, but due to patient confidentiality, we cannot comment further.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
For more information, please visit diamondpetrecall.com.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Well that's the final straw for me. I've been considering switching off Taste of the Wild since the news of the suspension of deliveries and shut down of the entire South Carolina plant. This seals the deal for me, tomorrow morning I'm picking up a bag of Orijen 6 Fish and switching from TotW Pacific Stream Puppy to Orijen 6 Fish as quickly as my pup's stomach will allow.


----------



## GatorDog

Yup. Saw this today.
Diamond Expands Voluntary Recall Diamond Pet Recall |

I was using Canidae but now I just want to get away from Diamond as a company. Voluntary or not.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Yeah, I am beyond disgusted with Diamond. For me it's not even about the recall, because recalls happen all the time, but with how they have handled it. They have had potentially contaminated foods sitting on shelves, in people's cupboards, and going into customers pets bowls for a month now and they just keep expanding the recall every week. It's sickening. If there was ever even a question of whether other brands and formulas were affected they should have pulled everything off the market right off the bat. Take the financial hit for the sake of the health of your customers and their pets and be honest about what's going on.


----------



## GatorDog

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Yeah, I am beyond disgusted with Diamond. For me it's not even about the recall, because recalls happen all the time, but with how they have handled it. They have had potentially contaminated foods sitting on shelves, in people's cupboards, and going into customers pets bowls for a month now and they just keep expanding the recall every week. It's sickening. If there was ever even a question of whether other brands and formulas were affected they should have pulled everything off the market right off the bat. Take the financial hit for the sake of the health of your customers and their pets and be honest about what's going on.


I'm bothered by it too. I hate getting these emails every week. I really hope that everybody's pets stay healthy.


----------



## NancyJ

WOW

I returned a bag with an expiration date of March 2013 (right in the middle of those dates) produced in SC about 2 weeks ago.......The odor was terrible! Glad I had only fed one bowl of it. ........ of course I was told no reason, everything all good, with the food but I refused it. Glad I did. Got them to send me a 2nd bag of Fromm instead.


----------



## GatorDog

Holy crap.. My bf works for a pet store. One of his coworkers feeds Chicken Soup and her dog is at the emergency vet right now with Salmonella..I'll be returning my dog food tomorrow.


----------



## selzer

Well, I have been expecting it, 4Health is one of them. I have a bitch with the runs, and then there are the puppies. 

So I called TSC and asked what they are doing about the recall. 

The Diamond one? 
Yeah, Diamond, Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, 4Health...

No, it's just the Diamond Naturals. 

Uhm, no it's not, its a list of them.

Well I have nothing on that.

Well I am reading it right here on the internet, Diamond expands recall...

Ok, I will look into it.

I gave her my name and number and she did call me back about half an hour later.

She said that when they had the Diamond, they checked all the mfg codes and none of the were from SC. So I asked if they would probably send all the different brands from the same plants. She did not know how the supply with the distributors works, so she didn't know. 

I told her that I have been looking for a while for the x's and have not seen any. But I have had some problems with this last bag, we'll see if we can clean that up. 

Frankly Salmonella does not worry that much, not for healthy adult dogs. But it does worry me with pregnant females, and weanlings. And it worries me for me. 

My dad says I am nuts because I feed them raw chicken and that is a lot more likely to have Salmonella. That is probably how I got sick. But who knows, really. 

Anyhow the nasty bag is finished, now I need to scrub out the container with hot soapy water, and let it dry thoroughly and just keep checking the date codes and hope and pray it really isn't anything.


----------



## ShatteringGlass

UGH! I will be calling the pet store I purchased a bag of Diamond Hi-Energy from, hopefully I can just get my money back from them. I was using it to help put weight on Izzy. I was a bit reserved about purchasing Diamond, but they boast on the bag "151 Checks" for safety, quality and how carefully they screen the food they produce now. What a bunch of bull!!!!

Best Dog Food | Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## GatorDog

Selzer - My friend's dog is a healthy adult, and she came down with it. Be careful.


----------



## GatorDog

Also, I just saw something about Natural Balance being effected...Looking into it now.


----------



## selzer

Diamond makes so many foods, kirtland, candiae, taste of the wild, 4 heath, solid gold, natural balance, wellness and the list goes on and on and on. It is hard to find good food that is reasonably priced that is not made by diamond.

Salmonella is usually not so terrible, usually. I am worried though. But I have been looking on my bags for a while. Will check them all again. I hope they aren't lying to us.


----------



## sashadog

Yeah I'm a little confused how we can feed our dogs raw meat and never have an issue but when a kibble has salmonella it's scary? I'm far from an expert but does it change at all after it's processed or something? I switched off of TOTW a while ago when this whole thing got started becuase it made me nervous and I had the same stinky bag problem that jocoyn had. Can anyone clarify about the difference between raw chicken and kibble with salmonella? 

Also, GatorDog, is your friend in touch with Diamond? They should probably be informed that there is now at least one case of salmonella that could have come from their recall.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

In all the reports I have seen from Diamond they keep saying there have been no reported cases of illness tied to these recalls. Well, it looks like that is another lie: Vitals - Recalled dog food tied to salmonella outbreak


----------



## GatorDog

sashadog said:


> Also, GatorDog, is your friend in touch with Diamond? They should probably be informed that there is now at least one case of salmonella that could have come from their recall.


She will be after this evening. Getting the paperwork from vet and date codes from the bags and sending it all in. The store that she bought the bag didn't even have any bags with the "effected" date codes. This bag was supposed to be safe..


----------



## kr16

GatorDog said:


> Also, I just saw something about Natural Balance being effected...Looking into it now.


 
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/home/NB_recall.html

here you go. No surprise here, I took the hint when the news first came out and returned my TOTW and will never go back


----------



## Draugr

And yet it is my raw diet that is going to kill my dog from salmonella poisoning...

Odd that none of the meat I buy has ever been subject to a salmonella recall that I'm aware of.


----------



## selzer

sashadog said:


> Yeah I'm a little confused how we can feed our dogs raw meat and never have an issue but when a kibble has salmonella it's scary? I'm far from an expert but does it change at all after it's processed or something? I switched off of TOTW a while ago when this whole thing got started becuase it made me nervous and I had the same stinky bag problem that jocoyn had. Can anyone clarify about the difference between raw chicken and kibble with salmonella?
> 
> Also, GatorDog, is your friend in touch with Diamond? They should probably be informed that there is now at least one case of salmonella that could have come from their recall.



when you expose the little salmonella bacteria to the high pressure and temperatures of the extrusion process, it turns little salmonellas into super-salmonellas, able to survive super high temperatures, run through high pressures, and leap from dog bowl to butt to humans in a single bound. 

I know its not funny when I am deathly afraid for my girls and my baby puppies.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Here's another story I just found:

Salmonella in dog food sickens 14 people in US 
By JEFFREY COLLINS and HEATHER HOLLINGSWORTH 
Associated Press

​














COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) -- Fourteen people in at least nine states have been sickened by salmonella after handling tainted dog food from a South Carolina plant that made headlines years ago when it produced food contaminated by toxic mold that killed dozens of dogs, federal officials said Friday.
At least five people were hospitalized because of the dog food, which was made by Diamond Pet Foods at its plant in Gaston, S.C., the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. No pets were sickened, according to the Meta, Mo.-based company.
"People who became ill, the thing that was common among them was that they had fed their pets Diamond Pet Foods," said CDC spokeswoman Lola Russell.
Three people each were infected in Missouri and North Carolina; two people in Ohio; and one person each in Alabama, Connecticut, Michigan, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Virginia, the CDC said.
"Our folks are really wanting people to be aware of it. They want to be aware that this is causing people to get sick because they may have product in their homes. For every one that is reported, there may be 29 others," Russell said.
People can get salmonella by handling infected dog food, then not washing their hands before eating or handling their own food, health officials said.
The South Carolina plant temporarily was shut down April 8. Diamond Pet Foods has issued four rounds of recalls for food made at the plant, located outside of Columbia, S.C., between Dec. 9 and April 7. The latest recalls were announced Friday.
"We took corrective actions at the plant, and today the plant is up and running. Our mission is to produce safe pet foods for our customers and their pets in all Diamond facilities," the company said in a written statement Friday.
In 2005, a toxic mold called aflatoxin ended up in food made at the same Diamond Pet Foods plant in South Carolina and dozens of dogs died. The company offered a $3.1 million settlement. The Food and Drug Administration determined the deadly fungus likely got into the plant when it failed to test 12 shipments of corn.
FDA officials were not immediately available for comment Friday on the most recent problems with the plant.
Agriculture officials in Michigan found the strain of salmonella during routine testing of dog food on April 2 and health investigators noticed there was a possible link to the food made by Diamond Pet Foods. An ill person still had some of the food, and authorities were able to link the cases to the food, the CDC said.
The recall covers a number of pet food brands made at the Gaston plant, including Canidae, Natural Balance, Apex, Kirkland, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Country Value, Diamond, Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, Professional, 4Health and Taste of the Wild.
---
Hollingsworth reported from Kansas City, Mo.


Salmonella in dog food sickens 14 people in US 
By JEFFREY COLLINS and HEATHER HOLLINGSWORTH 
Associated Press

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) -- Fourteen people in at least nine states have been sickened by salmonella after handling tainted dog food from a South Carolina plant that made headlines years ago when it produced food contaminated by toxic mold that killed dozens of dogs, federal officials said Friday.
At least five people were hospitalized because of the dog food, which was made by Diamond Pet Foods at its plant in Gaston, S.C., the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. No pets were sickened, according to the Meta, Mo.-based company.
"People who became ill, the thing that was common among them was that they had fed their pets Diamond Pet Foods," said CDC spokeswoman Lola Russell.
Three people each were infected in Missouri and North Carolina; two people in Ohio; and one person each in Alabama, Connecticut, Michigan, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Virginia, the CDC said.
"Our folks are really wanting people to be aware of it. They want to be aware that this is causing people to get sick because they may have product in their homes. For every one that is reported, there may be 29 others," Russell said.
People can get salmonella by handling infected dog food, then not washing their hands before eating or handling their own food, health officials said.
The South Carolina plant temporarily was shut down April 8. Diamond Pet Foods has issued four rounds of recalls for food made at the plant, located outside of Columbia, S.C., between Dec. 9 and April 7. The latest recalls were announced Friday.
"We took corrective actions at the plant, and today the plant is up and running. Our mission is to produce safe pet foods for our customers and their pets in all Diamond facilities," the company said in a written statement Friday.
In 2005, a toxic mold called aflatoxin ended up in food made at the same Diamond Pet Foods plant in South Carolina and dozens of dogs died. The company offered a $3.1 million settlement. The Food and Drug Administration determined the deadly fungus likely got into the plant when it failed to test 12 shipments of corn.
FDA officials were not immediately available for comment Friday on the most recent problems with the plant.
Agriculture officials in Michigan found the strain of salmonella during routine testing of dog food on April 2 and health investigators noticed there was a possible link to the food made by Diamond Pet Foods. An ill person still had some of the food, and authorities were able to link the cases to the food, the CDC said.
The recall covers a number of pet food brands made at the Gaston plant, including Canidae, Natural Balance, Apex, Kirkland, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Country Value, Diamond, Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, Professional, 4Health and Taste of the Wild.
---
Hollingsworth reported from Kansas City, Mo.


----------



## NancyJ

Draugr said:


> And yet it is my raw diet that is going to kill my dog from salmonella poisoning...
> 
> Odd that none of the meat I buy has ever been subject to a salmonella recall that I'm aware of.


Salmonella is pretty much to be expected in raw chicken. That is why you do things like bleach your countertops after handling it. Most healthy dogs can handle it just fine. We usually cannot. Weak dogs cannot.


----------



## onyx'girl

I saw that article too Dooney's mom, that is pretty scary that it has gone on for several months. 
Tainted Dog Food Sickens 14 People


----------



## lzver

Ugh ... I have confirmed that the bag of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison we are feeding is included in this recall. It is going back to the store tomorrow and I regret not going for the Acana grain free food.

We have been through **** and back with Jake (14 Weeks Old) with chronic diarrhea and he was finally doing well with us slowly transitioning him to this food. He's finally gaining weight again and I'm terrified another food change will set us back.

The problem is they produce so many brands of food ... It doesn't leave very many options.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Here is some more info: CDC - Salmonella Infantis Infections Linked to Dry Dog Food - Salmonella


----------



## PupperLove

UGH! I'm so frustrated! I have had Jackson on so many different foods and his coat is usually terrible and he has a hard time keeping weight on, but he does so, SO well on Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete....he's got about half a bag left. I think I'm going to go back to Whole Earth Farms. He did well on that as a pup. I need to find someting at a comparable price with comparable results......FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## robinhuerta

I have checked all the bags of Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete here....and none are from SC, or on the recall list. *the manu numbers do not match*.
None of the dogs have had any change in their health or eating habits......so I guess, I will take my chances right now.......but I will continue to keep a sharp eye out. *the dogs do very well on the extreme athlete*.


----------



## unloader

Distributor States Canidae, Natural Balance, and one Wellness Product Recalled


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Yeah.... I'm done. Diamond products will never be in this house again. I'm switching my dogs as fast as Z's stomach can handle it. This is sickening.. not only are dogs getting sick, but so are people... and they just let it stretch out for months!

If anyone in this house gets sick (humans or canine) I am contacting them with not so nice words... along with every bill we've had to pay for any care needed. Back to Acana or Orijen for us.... I can't trust any other companies anymore!! I'm SOOOO frustrated! I live with a SIBO dog.... I can't keep switching her around! What on earth am I going to do?! 



Btw, the bags Duke and Z are on were probably recalled because the bag we have sitting next to our food container is from the same date and shipment.... it's recalled. I hope tomorrow the food store can give us back our money, and that's it.. no more Diamond for us. I just hope these guys are ok.


----------



## phgsd

My parents feed their dogs Kirkland dog food, it was at my suggestion because it's decent quality for the price. But I believe it's manufactured by Diamond. A week or two ago, two of their dogs had horrible diarrhea, I mean they went in circles around the kitchen and got it everywhere...it was NASTY. And then they had the runs again earlier in the week.
I can't help but wonder if that food is also tainted.


----------



## spidermilk

My dog eats Acana but my cat eats TOTW. Honestly it is the only non-cheapo brand I have found that he likes. He is 15 and has FVR- don't want to risk it we will have to find a new food. Luckily this recall did not affect our state. Hope everyone's pups are okay!


----------



## DTS

I'm currently switching from TOTW to Acana and i noticed the place that sold the food had different varieties of the kibble but no canned food. Is there any good quality canned food I can buy? Right now I switch between canned food, yogurt, cottage cheese, sweet potato, and sometimes boiled chicken and I'm looking to phase out all TOTW completely


----------



## ken k

I'm really angrey right now, my 3 just finished one of the bags that were recalled, just opened another, all 3 are fine, right now, will be switching to something else tomorrow, no more diamond products for my 3


----------



## dazedtrucker

selzer said:


> when you expose the little salmonella bacteria to the high pressure and temperatures of the extrusion process, it turns little salmonellas into super-salmonellas, able to survive super high temperatures, run through high pressures, and leap from dog bowl to butt to humans in a single bound.
> 
> I know its not funny when I am deathly afraid for my girls and my baby puppies.


Are you serious? I thought that should KILL bacteria. I am puzzled  More info on this? I am annoyed, as I switched to TOTW about 5 months ago, from a raw diet. I would prefer to feed raw, but my current schedule makes it very difficult as my dogs have to be boarded on a regular basis for the time being (annoyed with that too  ) And now for the big question... is there a good quality kibble I can go to, that I can TRUST!!?? I really don't care what it costs for the most part. UHG


----------



## chelle

This is crazy frustrating. I'm going to dig into this tomorrow, as I have 2 dogs on Nat Bal Venison, 1 dog on TOTW Salmon and another dog on 4Health Salmon. All foods under the recall???????????????? AGH!!!!!!! I'm gonna shoot myself. I can't change them all!


----------



## TheNamesNelson

I went to buy a new bag of food the other day and I asked the lady at our local feed store (not a chain) about Diamonds recalls because I was concerned. She told me that she talked with the manufacturer and that they don't get their ToTW from the SC plant. This was before the voluntary recall, but now that I checked the list, my bag seems to not be affected. Thankfully.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

lzver said:


> Ugh ... I have confirmed that the bag of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison we are feeding is included in this recall. It is going back to the store tomorrow and I regret not going for the Acana grain free food.
> 
> We have been through **** and back with Jake (14 Weeks Old) with chronic diarrhea and he was finally doing well with us slowly transitioning him to this food. He's finally gaining weight again and I'm terrified another food change will set us back.
> 
> The problem is they produce so many brands of food ... It doesn't leave very many options.


Do yourself and that new precious little life a favor and feed him The Honest Kitchen brand foods which are ALL HUMAN GRADE! And I'll just bet cha....no diarrhea! Don't be shocked by the price of the box. 8 pounds of dehydrated Honest Kitchen makes 40 pounds!


----------



## Zisso

While my state was not on the list (Washington) I am worried. Just because my state isn't on the list doesn't mean [to me] that we can't get the tainted food here via other stores, etc 

Guess it is time to find something different for my two as well-what sucks the most about this, is that I have to get a new bag of food tomorrow because this one is almost gone-bottom of the bag. So I HAVE to buy more TOTW this time and some new brand to get them switched over. 

I have been considering making a change anyway because I have noticed differences in the kibble- like the bag we are just finishing, has two different colors of kibble in it. Two years ago the kibble was always a nice dark rich brown. Now it just seems unstable.


----------



## ken k

Zisso said:


> .
> 
> I have been considering making a change anyway because I have noticed differences in the kibble- like the bag we are just finishing, has two different colors of kibble in it. Two years ago the kibble was always a nice dark rich brown. Now it just seems unstable.


I agree, the kibble has been inconsistent, different color poop also


----------



## fuzzybunny

jocoyn said:


> WOW
> 
> I returned a bag with an expiration date of March 2013 (right in the middle of those dates) produced in SC about 2 weeks ago.......The odor was terrible! Glad I had only fed one bowl of it. ........ of course I was told no reason, everything all good, with the food but I refused it. Glad I did. Got them to send me a 2nd bag of Fromm instead.


I'm seriously considering switching Bunny from Chicken Soup to Fromm. The only reason why I haven't is she has an unknown food allergy and the Chicken Soup she's fine with and the price point is good. Fromm is $80 a bag here in Canada but I don't want my girl getting sick. I think she tried Fromm before and was fine on it.


----------



## Caitydid255

I switched my two from the TOTW High Prairie after Freyja got extremely sick this Christmas and our veterinarian linked it to her food. Christmas morning trips to the clinic are always fun. She had fever, hives, vomiting, diarrhea, physically couldn't stand for more than 5 minutes, etc. We returned the bag to the company with the report of her illness and treatment, and were given a full refund. Since then, both dogs have refused to eat the High Prairie formula. After trying a variety of foods, we now have them on the TOTW lamb formula. I hate to have to switch them again as it's a pain getting something they both like. I guess it's time to try out Orijen.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

selzer said:


> Well,
> No, it's just the Diamond Naturals.
> 
> Uhm, no it's not, its a list of them.
> 
> Well I have nothing on that.
> 
> There has actually been 3 separate recalls!
> It is REALLY long (about 3 pages) so I didn't know if I could put it on the blog.
> PLEASE BE AWARE SOME ARE RECALLS, SOME ARE VOLUNTARY.
> 
> *Canidade, Natural Balance, Wellness Large Breed Puppy (certain sizes), Taste of The Wild, 8 Kirkland products, Diamond & Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul, Country Value, Premium Edge, Professional Pet Food, 4Health*
> The only dog food that is 100% HUMAN GRADE are The Honest Kitchen brands. It is dehydrated food, so don't let the price scare ya!  8 pounds makes approximately 40 pounds.


----------



## NancyJ

I am not sure it is the ONLY human grade food- That said I think the flaxseed is a worthless additive for dogs. It *does* come out being more expensive than comparable levels of Orijen, whose ingredients I like better. [which I am not sure I will even feed that - just considering]


----------



## Zisso

I am not a believer in Honest Kitchen personally. Most of their products have fruits and veggies, which I do not give to my dogs on a regular basis. One you have to add meat. All of them you add water, so basically, in my opinion, it is like feeding them something of the consistency of stuffing like we eat with our Turkey on Thanksgiving. If I have to add meat to a product, I would save my money on HK and feed totally raw, which in the long run I prefer, however financially, that is not an option right now. I cannot see my dogs wanting to eat 'stuffing' all the time....I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

(REPLY To Zisso @ 8:55am)
Yes, you are correct in that it is soft, but you could give them a large knuckle bone (UNCOOKED) from the grocery store or pet boutique if that is your concern. If they have never had one, be sure to limit their time as their gut needs to get use to it. Keep it in the frig or freezer when not using. Quote by Dr. Karen Becker, Holistic Vet: "Remember: eating crunchy granola doesn’t brush or clean your teeth. You have to brush your teeth. Likewise, eating crunchy kibble doesn’t brush or clean your pet’s teeth. You still have to brush your pet’s teeth. So please don’t use this rationale to feed your pet a diet of mainly dry foods."
Hopefully that will ease your mind and allow you to try HK!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

jocoyn said:


> I am not sure it is the ONLY human grade food- That said I think the flaxseed is a worthless additive for dogs. It *does* come out being more expensive than comparable levels of Orijen, whose ingredients I like better. [which I am not sure I will even feed that - just considering]


Orijen is a great kibble, I just hope is doesn't change since the other corporation got involved! If you decide to use it, transition very slowly.
I do a lot of dog food brand reviews and as far as I know, Honest Kitchen is the ONLY manufacturer in the USA to have written permission from the FDA to use the term “Human-Grade” on its product label! Hope this helps!* 
*


----------



## lzver

Returned the bag of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison and I'm going to try the Acana Pacifica food now. Back to a very slow transition again!


----------



## kr16

lzver said:


> Returned the bag of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison and I'm going to try the Acana Pacifica food now. Back to a very slow transition again!


 
We went straight to acana and added some pumpkin for a few days and it went very smooth. Poops were perfect by day 2


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

kr16 said:


> We went straight to acana and added some pumpkin for a few days and it went very smooth. Poops were perfect by day 2


Hmm, I was planning a fairly quick transition to Orijen, but now you've got me thinking about trying a straight switch with pumpkin ... I exchanged an unopened bag of TotW Pacific Stream Puppy for a bag of Orijen 6 Fish this morning, but still have a little over half of the 30 lb. bag of TotW that Jazz has been eating. As soon as she's transitioned I'm throwing away whatever TotW is left ... the more I can throw away the better at this point though.


----------



## PaddyD

Dooney's Mom said:


> Here is the link and the the page posted below as well
> 
> *Taste of the Wild : Information*
> 
> 
> 
> *Recall Information*
> 
> *Diamond Pet Foods, Manufacturer of Taste of the Wild Pet Food, Issues Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food*
> _Recall is limited to product manufactured between December 9, 2011 through April 7, 2012 and distributed to 16 states and Canada_
> 
> 05/04/12


Thank you very much for this.
I got one of the bags and am returning it ... she ate half the 30 pound bag. Now I am looking up Salmonella poisoning symptoms.


----------



## kr16

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Hmm, I was planning a fairly quick transition to Orijen, but now you've got me thinking about trying a straight switch with pumpkin ... I exchanged an unopened bag of TotW Pacific Stream Puppy for a bag of Orijen 6 Fish this morning, but still have a little over half of the 30 lb. bag of TotW that Jazz has been eating. As soon as she's transitioned I'm throwing away whatever TotW is left ... the more I can throw away the better at this point though.


 
Return it and get your money back, its what I did. I wasnt going to chance anything since it was so early and they were hiding what was going on. I had to do a full out switch in my mind.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

PaddyD said:


> Thank you very much for this.
> I got one of the bags and am returning it ... she ate half the 30 pound bag. Now I am looking up Salmonella poisoning symptoms.


I'm doing the same. My dogs went through almost 30lbs of recalled food. I was JUST about to open the second 30lbs bag we had. Getting a refund on it today and switching to Acana or Orijen. Not playing these games when it comes to my dogs health.

I'm really concerned about their health!! Not only with the salmonella, but also with Zira. She has SIBO, and a switch of food can cause her to go back into a flair up. Not happy about this.

Hopefully your dog got through this without any damage!


----------



## lzver

kr16 said:


> We went straight to acana and added some pumpkin for a few days and it went very smooth. Poops were perfect by day 2


We were in the middle of a very slow transition from Medi-Cal Gastrointestinal High Energy canned food as of yesterday. We were 1 week in and gotten up to 1/2 Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison LID and half canned food before the recall. We were also adding pumpkin to each meal and Probiotics to breakfast every day and that transition was going very well.

I'll be doing the same slow transition again. I literally started with 15 little dry kibbles added to his canned food and pumpkin at lunch. 

We've just had so many issues with Jake, we are taking it very slowly. I don't want to go back to sleepless nights with diarrhea again.


----------



## lzver

TrickyShepherd said:


> I'm doing the same. My dogs went through almost 30lbs of recalled food. I was JUST about to open the second 30lbs bag we had. Getting a refund on it today and switching to Acana or Orijen. Not playing these games when it comes to my dogs health.
> 
> I'm really concerned about their health!! Not only with the salmonella, but also with Zira. She has SIBO, and a switch of food can cause her to go back into a flair up. Not happy about this.
> 
> Hopefully your dog got through this without any damage!


I really hope Zira doesn't flare up! I have the same fear with our Jake.

For some people like yourself you can't even do a slow transition or that means you keep feeding the recalled food. 

I really hope no one's dogs get sick or have issues transitioning.


----------



## kr16

lzver said:


> We were in the middle of a very slow transition from Medi-Cal Gastrointestinal High Energy canned food as of yesterday. We were 1 week in and gotten up to 1/2 Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison LID and half canned food before the recall. We were also adding pumpkin to each meal and Probiotics to breakfast every day and that transition was going very well.
> 
> I'll be doing the same slow transition again. I literally started with 15 little dry kibbles added to his canned food and pumpkin at lunch.
> 
> We've just had so many issues with Jake, we are taking it very slowly. I don't want to go back to sleepless nights with diarrhea again.


 
The recall is only for the South Carolina foods so maybe that didnt effect you


----------



## TrickyShepherd

lzver said:


> I really hope Zira doesn't flare up! I have the same fear with our Jake.
> 
> For some people like yourself you can't even do a slow transition or that means you keep feeding the recalled food.
> 
> I really hope no one's dogs get sick or have issues transitioning.


Thank you! We are hoping for the best! It'll be a rough few days, but hopefully it doesn't have any serious complications. And you are right, we don't have any option.... we can't slow transition because all of what we have in our stock here is recalled. So, it looks like a hard switch is the only way to go for us.

I wish the best for you and Jake as well!

I really hope everyone's pets stay healthy!


----------



## chelle

I checked my bags and none of them were the bad production codes, so that's at least a small relief.

Two of my dogs could change to something else altogether with out much issue. The other two absolutely cannot. One has allergy issues, the other digestive issues. Changing them would be a total nightmare.

Frustrating.


----------



## selzer

Uhm, could someone please point me in the direction of where the FDA defines "human-grade" food. I am sorry, but I am leery about any company that puts "Honest" into their name. It is kind of like a used-car salesman, Honest Jack, "yeah it had just one owner, little old lady, put 500 miles on her each year, honest."

I think we are, many of us, over-reacting a bit. I am not going to change my lot because of a bit of salmonella. I am going to watch the codes and make sure I do not use any of the affected stuff, but switching 12 dogs and a litter of puppies because one of Diamond's plants has an issue would probably cause a bunch of issues. 

Let's see how they handle it. I suppose a good food rotation might be a method of dealing with this stuff. I mean if my dogs did good on Pro-plan, I could switch to that as it is actually produced at the Purina plant. I don't feed any purina, but I know some people who have good luck with pro-plan, and I do not here a lot of recalls on it, but then I am not looking. If I had three separate foods that all of my dogs did well on made by three separate companies, I could switch to #2 or #3 on my list and just sit out the whole recall, or find another company and another food at my leisure. 

But I don't do a rotation. The Kumpi president sent out an e-mail that says Kumpi is good, not recalled, made by crosswinds, come back, feed this. But my dogs ARE doing good on 4Health. And I DO feed my dogs raw chicken, which DOES have salmonella like as not. 

The afflotoxin and the malomime was killing dogs. I think that is a bit of a different deal.


----------



## Dejavu

More Diamond brands got included in the recall:

Distributor States Canidae, Natural Balance, and one Wellness Product Recalled


----------



## Momto2GSDs

selzer said:


> Uhm, could someone please point me in the direction of where the FDA defines "human-grade" food. I am sorry, but I am leery about any company that puts "Honest" into their name. It is kind of like a used-car salesman, Honest Jack, "yeah it had just one owner, little old lady, put 500 miles on her each year, honest."
> 
> I think we are, many of us, over-reacting a bit. I am not going to change my lot because of a bit of salmonella. I am going to watch the codes and make sure I do not use any of the affected stuff, but switching 12 dogs and a litter of puppies because one of Diamond's plants has an issue would probably cause a bunch of issues.
> 
> Let's see how they handle it. I suppose a good food rotation might be a method of dealing with this stuff. I mean if my dogs did good on Pro-plan, I could switch to that as it is actually produced at the Purina plant. I don't feed any purina, but I know some people who have good luck with pro-plan, and I do not here a lot of recalls on it, but then I am not looking. If I had three separate foods that all of my dogs did well on made by three separate companies, I could switch to #2 or #3 on my list and just sit out the whole recall, or find another company and another food at my leisure.
> 
> But I don't do a rotation. The Kumpi president sent out an e-mail that says Kumpi is good, not recalled, made by crosswinds, come back, feed this. But my dogs ARE doing good on 4Health. And I DO feed my dogs raw chicken, which DOES have salmonella like as not.
> 
> The afflotoxin and the malomime was killing dogs. I think that is a bit of a different deal.


Hope this will help. 
*What does the term ‘human-grade’ mean?*
It’s a little confusing to grasp but here’s the gist of it: Human-grade refers to the quality of a finished product. The term refers to a product that is legally suitable for consumption by human being (“edible”). The _term feed grade refers to a *product that is not suitable for consumption by people and is only to be fed to animals* *(“inedible”).* _The FDA and USDA are responsible for regulating human foods and determining ‘edible’ status. Our plant actually makes foods for human consumption and is regulated and inspected by the FDA. *The Honest Kitchen is the only manufacturer in the US to have written permission from the FDA to use the term ‘human-grade” on its product labels.*
Other terms like “Human Quality” or “Table Grade” are not legal definitions for human food or pet food. And the term “Made with Human-grade Ingredients” doesn’t mean that a finished product is actually, legally, human-grade. Ingredients may start off with ‘human-grade’ status but once an ingredient has been shipped to and processed in a pet food plant, the ‘human-grade’ term can no longer legally be used.
*Human Grade Pet Food, What is it Really? A number of pet food companies make claims that their products are ‘human quality’ or ‘table grade’, but these are not actually legally defined terms and only a product that is actually produced in a plant that produces human foods, may legally be labeled ‘human grade’. Pet owners should also beware of pet food manufacturers that that use ‘human grade’ (or related terms) liberally on their web sites and other marketing materials – but don’t actually state it on the bag. Short-staffed and under-funded labeling inspectors generally only have time to investigate claims made on packaging and don’t usually review the online and printed marketing pitch when they investigate (or license) a product.*

*Definitions*: *Human-Grade* or *Food-Grade* refers to the quality of a _finished_ product. The term applies to* a product that is legally suitable and approved for consumption by a person (“edible”).*
Human food is produced in accordance with the FDA (Food and Drug Administration) *Code of Federal regulations (CFR)Title 21. The CFR is a very in-depth document that defines how human food production should take place, and under what conditions.*
The Honest Kitchen


----------



## selzer

Well, of course Honest Kitchen will have an answer to their own terminology. I am sorry but dogs are dogs, and they should not be eating a diet suitable for humans. They have a canine makeup, not a human makeup. 

They are touting their ingredients as being better than the competition's. That is a sales pitch pure and simple. That is what you do in business when you want to sell something.


----------



## jetscarbie

I feed Diamond naturals. Mine is not listed in the recall. I just bought this bag about 2 weeks ago. My dog has had the runny poo's since. hummmm, I wonder?????


----------



## Greydusk

Welp, I feed TOTW, just bought a bag a week ago, checked the back and it's not made in the SC plant. My dogs poops are fine, he's fine, the bag seem fine, I'm fine. I'm not going to go and flip my lid over something that is a non-issue.


----------



## Dejavu

I'm getting kinda lost with all the links, but I saw this other one that lists Kirkland products too.

Updated Notice Includes Kirkland and Taste of the Wild Recall


----------



## lzver

kr16 said:


> The recall is only for the South Carolina foods so maybe that didnt effect you


I checked the codes and expiry date and our bag was part of the recall. Even the store confirmed that today. While I was there, they confirmed all bags of that food they had were part of the recall so they were in the process of pulling it from the shelves.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

selzer said:


> Well, of course Honest Kitchen will have an answer to their own terminology. I am sorry but dogs are dogs, and they should not be eating a diet suitable for humans. They have a canine makeup, not a human makeup.
> 
> They are touting their ingredients as being better than the competition's. That is a sales pitch pure and simple. That is what you do in business when you want to sell something.


Not a sales pitch, just facts, and not a human diet for dogs...a dogs' diet MADE from Human Grade Food. Hope the following clears things up. 

Quote: “Although our foods are all guaranteed human edible, we are not actually licensed to sell them for consumption by people. We do taste all our products ourselves as part of our QC process but as the box says, *they are nutritionally balanced to be fed to pets!” *
Here is their analysis and nutrient profile of one of their balanced diets' for dogs (not for a human diet but Human Grade Food used in their dog food): http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Love-Flier.pdf 
Here is a 15 page pdf of showing the hoops a company has to jump through to be able to use the term “Human Grade” on their label. Published by Honest Kitchen but written by the FDA Code Of Regulations Title 21: http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/PetFood_HumanGrade.pdf


----------



## TrickyShepherd

*Switched!*

Today went from being a "relaxing day" to a extremely busy day.... returned our bags of TOTW, and threw out what was left of our current bag. All of which were in the recall. We swapped it out for Acana Pacifica, which we started tonight. Will and I had no option but to switch them immediately and 100%... didn't want to, especially with Z's digestion issues... but, it was either that, or gradually switch with recalled (possibly contaminated) food. Not an option in my book.

So far we are doing good here. We talked to our vet this morning and he said to feed them 50% of the recommended amount AM and PM with 2tbs of pumpkin to help settle their tummies. gradually add more food and less pumpkin. This should take about 1-2 weeks depending how Zira responds. We are also starting some pro and pre biotics to help Z out with any issues that may pop up with the SIBO and other issues. And that can't hurt Duke... so, he's joining in on the fun too.

So far, we've scrubbed everything in this house, all their bowls, and food containers... tossed all the leftover food. They had their pro/pre biotics, pumpkin and dinner. They LOVED the Acana (and of course all the other 'goodies')!!! Neither of them seem to be having any issues either, and it's been a few hours since dinner. So far, so good!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us and everyone else going through the same thing right now. I hope everyone stays healthy out there!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Glad to hear you have been able to transition well so far, and hope that it continues that way for you.

Thankfully, at least by the expiration date, our bags weren't part of the recall. Even so, I exchanged an unopened 30 lb. bag for a 29.7 lb. bag of Orijen this morning anyway. The other 30 lb. bag which was opened and is what Jazz has been eating for the last week and a half or two I got a refund for, but set aside a ziplock bag of enough to do a 4 or 5 day transition to Orijen. I also did a good scrub of her food bowl and food storage container, just to be on the safe side.

Today Jazz had 3 cups of TotW and 1 cup of Orijen (1&1/2 cup + 1/2 cup at each meal) and things are looking good. She seems to really like the Orijen and so far hasn't seemed to have any digestive issues. Tomorrow I may try going 50/50 and see how it goes. I just want to make this transition as fast as possible and hopefully throw away the majority of the TotW that I have set aside.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Glad to hear you have been able to transition well so far, and hope that it continues that way for you.
> 
> Thankfully, at least by the expiration date, our bags weren't part of the recall. Even so, I exchanged an unopened 30 lb. bag for a 29.7 lb. bag of Orijen this morning anyway. The other 30 lb. bag which was opened and is what Jazz has been eating for the last week and a half or two I got a refund for, but set aside a ziplock bag of enough to do a 4 or 5 day transition to Orijen. I also did a good scrub of her food bowl and food storage container, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Today Jazz had 3 cups of TotW and 1 cup of Orijen (1&1/2 cup + 1/2 cup at each meal) and things are looking good. She seems to really like the Orijen and so far hasn't seemed to have any digestive issues. Tomorrow I may try going 50/50 and see how it goes. I just want to make this transition as fast as possible and hopefully throw away the majority of the TotW that I have set aside.


Thanks!! Hope yours goes well too! You were lucky to have some to transition with.... mine being recalled, they had to be tossed immediately! Our vet didn't want us taking any chances... he said, we'd be better off going full throttle with a hard switch, then transition with possibly contaminated food. Hopefully it wont be so bad!

You'll probably be fine transitioning! Orijen is a great food, but with Zira we had to go with a step lower so her system didn't freak out. Our eventual goal is to get both on Orijen... but, that may be a good while down the road. Z's not ready for that yet! Acana, being the sister food to Orijen, should work great with both of them for now!

Good luck with your switch!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I'll make this a sticky and people can post any updates here.


----------



## lzver

TrickyShepherd said:


> Today went from being a "relaxing day" to a extremely busy day.... returned our bags of TOTW, and threw out what was left of our current bag. All of which were in the recall. We swapped it out for Acana Pacifica, which we started tonight. Will and I had no option but to switch them immediately and 100%... didn't want to, especially with Z's digestion issues... but, it was either that, or gradually switch with recalled (possibly contaminated) food. Not an option in my book.
> 
> So far we are doing good here. We talked to our vet this morning and he said to feed them 50% of the recommended amount AM and PM with 2tbs of pumpkin to help settle their tummies. gradually add more food and less pumpkin. This should take about 1-2 weeks depending how Zira responds. We are also starting some pro and pre biotics to help Z out with any issues that may pop up with the SIBO and other issues. And that can't hurt Duke... so, he's joining in on the fun too.
> 
> So far, we've scrubbed everything in this house, all their bowls, and food containers... tossed all the leftover food. They had their pro/pre biotics, pumpkin and dinner. They LOVED the Acana (and of course all the other 'goodies')!!! Neither of them seem to be having any issues either, and it's been a few hours since dinner. So far, so good!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us and everyone else going through the same thing right now. I hope everyone stays healthy out there!


I have my finers crossed for you too! Adding the pumpkin and probiotics will definitely help.

We are doing a slow transition to Acana Pacifica (from Medi-Cal Gastrointestinal High Energey canned food). I'm also adding Pumpkin and Probiotics.

I'm really curious to see how your two do on the Acana Pacifica, especially Zira. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## lzver

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Glad to hear you have been able to transition well so far, and hope that it continues that way for you.
> 
> Thankfully, at least by the expiration date, our bags weren't part of the recall. Even so, I exchanged an unopened 30 lb. bag for a 29.7 lb. bag of Orijen this morning anyway. The other 30 lb. bag which was opened and is what Jazz has been eating for the last week and a half or two I got a refund for, but set aside a ziplock bag of enough to do a 4 or 5 day transition to Orijen. I also did a good scrub of her food bowl and food storage container, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Today Jazz had 3 cups of TotW and 1 cup of Orijen (1&1/2 cup + 1/2 cup at each meal) and things are looking good. She seems to really like the Orijen and so far hasn't seemed to have any digestive issues. Tomorrow I may try going 50/50 and see how it goes. I just want to make this transition as fast as possible and hopefully throw away the majority of the TotW that I have set aside.


Hoping the transition with Jazz goes well!

I think there are a lot of us switching cold turkey or transitioning to another food. 

And I notice quite a few people are going to Acana or Orijen.


----------



## dogmama

lzver said:


> Hoping the transition with Jazz goes well!
> 
> I think there are a lot of us switching cold turkey or transitioning to another food.
> 
> And I notice quite a few people are going to Acana or Orijen.


Last time I tried to get Orijen fish based food, the store was out. They said there were distribution problems due to high demand. This was BEFORE the recall. If you're thinking about switching, probably best to do so quickly.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

lzver said:


> Hoping the transition with Jazz goes well!
> 
> I think there are a lot of us switching cold turkey or transitioning to another food.
> 
> And I notice quite a few people are going to Acana or Orijen.


Thank you! So far, so good. She seems to really like the Orijen and so far, fingers crossed, her stool has stayed firm. Today I'm going to try a 50/50 mix and see how it goes. If all goes well I'll do 50/50 for two days, then 75/25 for a day, then all Orijen. She should only need 3 cups/day of the Orijen as opposed to 4 cups/day of the TotW so I'll only the 75/25 for a day or two max then cut the TotW out completely and feed 1 and 1/2 cups of Orijen twice a day from there on out.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

dogmama said:


> Last time I tried to get Orijen fish based food, the store was out. They said there were distribution problems due to high demand. This was BEFORE the recall. If you're thinking about switching, probably best to do so quickly.


There is two different stores near me that carry Orijen. One had 2 bags of the 6 fish in stock and the other had two or three of them. Neither mentioned anything about distribution issues when I spoke to them, but I will keep that in mind. There is always the online sources as well should local supply be an issue, though I can get it cheaper locally so would rather do that when possible.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm thinking of switching to Wellness Core Original Grain-free recipe or the Wellness Super 5mix Chicken. Can someone confirm these are not manufactured by Diamond. I did a search and couldn't find the manufacturer.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

fuzzybunny said:


> I'm thinking of switching to Wellness Core Original Grain-free recipe or the Wellness Super 5mix Chicken. Can someone confirm these are not manufactured by Diamond. I did a search and couldn't find the manufacturer.


 Some of the Wellness products ARE manufactured by Diamond.
Your best bet is to go with Acana, Orijen or The Honest Kitchen (found at Doggie Boutiques not pet stores).


----------



## PaddyD

I switched to Acana Lamb and Okanagan Apple Formula, single source of protein. Put a little pumpkin in it. She loved it. 24 hours later, stools are OK.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

There was one Wellness formula included in the current recall, so apparently Diamond does manufacture at least some products for Wellness. The majority of the Wellness foods are, I believe manufactured in their own facility though. They are not owned by Diamond, but must have a contract with Diamond to manufacture some of their food.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> There was one Wellness formula included in the current recall, so apparently Diamond does manufacture at least some products for Wellness. The majority of the Wellness foods are, I believe manufactured in their own facility though. They are not owned by Diamond, but must have a contract with Diamond to manufacture some of their food.


Thanks, it was one of the puppy formulas that was recalled so I wasn't sure who manufactured the other formulas. I would have liked to try Acana but she was on one of their formulas in the past and is allergic to something. We haven't been able to find out what the allergy is though.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

fuzzybunny said:


> Thanks, it was one of the puppy formulas that was recalled so I wasn't sure who manufactured the other formulas. I would have liked to try Acana but she was on one of their formulas in the past and is allergic to something. We haven't been able to find out what the allergy is though.


Try the grain free varieties.
Some of the Wellness products are manufactured by a company owned plant in Mishawaka, Indiana, some by American Nutrition, some by Diamond.


----------



## ken k

lzver said:


> I think there are a lot of us switching cold turkey or transitioning to another food.
> 
> And I notice quite a few people are going to Acana or Orijen.


going cold turkey here, bought a bag of Fromm`s have to stay in a low fat content, Max is an epi dog, I dont think there will be any issues with him as far as going cold turkey, the other 2 will get pumpkin mixed in, the Fromms was $63, $20 more than I was paying for the TOTW, but I was getting it wholesale, talking to my guy and see if he can get the Fromms a little cheaper, 30lbs every 10 days, it add`s up fast


----------



## lzver

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Thank you! So far, so good. She seems to really like the Orijen and so far, fingers crossed, her stool has stayed firm. Today I'm going to try a 50/50 mix and see how it goes. If all goes well I'll do 50/50 for two days, then 75/25 for a day, then all Orijen. She should only need 3 cups/day of the Orijen as opposed to 4 cups/day of the TotW so I'll only the 75/25 for a day or two max then cut the TotW out completely and feed 1 and 1/2 cups of Orijen twice a day from there on out.


Jake was getting only 15 Acana Pacifica kibbles in his lunch and dinner yesterday. Upped to 30 in breakfast and lunch. Still adding pumpkin and probiotics to breakfast. 

As a result, Jake had a softer stool a few hours ago. I'm not freaking yet. He did have a day of diarrhea last weekend when we started slowly adding the Natural Balance. The next few days will tell us more.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Mine have been fine so far. Their stool is a little looser then normal, but nothing bad. No diarrhea. They really enjoy it too. 

So, it looks like Acana Pacifica is here to stay! Hopefully all continues to go well.... we are going to be adding the pumpkin and yogurt for this week still... just to make sure their tummies are feeling ok. Adding a little more food tonight.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Well I ended up buying a bag of Blue Wilderness Chicken so I'm keeping my fingers that she's not allergic to this one.


----------



## lzver

Ugh ... Why does it always happen at night? Was just up with Jake and he had diarrhea again  Now he did have some Diarrhea at the same time last week when we started transitioning to Natural Balance and it was cleared up by Monday. I hope I won't be up every 20 mins with him. I'm awake now for the night since I'm always afraid that if I fall asleep I won't hear him if he needs to go again.

I hope everyone else's dogs are transitioning ok.


----------



## lzver

So no more diarrhea so far tonight, but he did just vomit. He didn't bring up much, a little bit of bile and a piece of stick and a small rock. We had him at out trailer while we were cleaning up and until we found the right spot to tie his 20 foot lead he did get into the grass and dirt a few times. I just wish he would stop picking up everything in sight! 

I guess I'm working from home today to keep an eye on him. I'm pretty sure it's just because he ate stuff outside yesterday, but I don't want to take a chance.

A few minutes after he was full of energy and spunky, but I put him back in his crate for a while. I want his stomach to settle before I feed breakfast.


----------



## marbury

Aw, man! Thanks so much. I got an off-smelling bag (I'm in GA) but it'd happened before and nobody got sick the last time. This time my 2 y/o healthy bitch had the runs on and off... here I was thinking she had allergy issues. *facepalm*

Much appreciated!


----------



## lzver

lzver said:


> Ugh ... Why does it always happen at night? Was just up with Jake and he had diarrhea again  Now he did have some Diarrhea at the same time last week when we started transitioning to Natural Balance and it was cleared up by Monday. I hope I won't be up every 20 mins with him. I'm awake now for the night since I'm always afraid that if I fall asleep I won't hear him if he needs to go again.
> 
> I hope everyone else's dogs are transitioning ok.





lzver said:


> So no more diarrhea so far tonight, but he did just vomit. He didn't bring up much, a little bit of bile and a piece of stick and a small rock. We had him at out trailer while we were cleaning up and until we found the right spot to tie his 20 foot lead he did get into the grass and dirt a few times. I just wish he would stop picking up everything in sight!
> 
> I guess I'm working from home today to keep an eye on him. I'm pretty sure it's just because he ate stuff outside yesterday, but I don't want to take a chance.
> 
> A few minutes after he was full of energy and spunky, but I put him back in his crate for a while. I want his stomach to settle before I feed breakfast.


So it appears we are getting back on track. I am working from home today to keep an eye on Jake especially since he vomited last night. No more being sick and he had a firmer poop about an hour ago. The same thing happened when we started transitioning to Natural Balance. I'll continue to watch him closely, but I think the transition to Acana Pacifica will go ok from here on in.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I started transitioning Bunny onto Blue Wilderness yesterday. She's eating her food but doesn't seem to like it much. There's very little enthusiasm. I'm not sure if it's because it's grain-free. She used to be on the regular Blue Buffalo that had gain in it a few years ago and seemed to enjoy that one.


----------



## PaddyD

Probably redundant but this is as of today:
Natural Balance Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Certain Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination – Natural Balance Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Certain Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination

UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION - Canidae Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella – UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION Canidae Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella

Wellpet LLC Voluntarily Recalls One Recipe Of Dry Dog Food Due To Salmonella At Diamond Pet Foods' Facility – Wellpet LLC Voluntarily Recalls One Recipe Of Dry Dog Food Due To Salmonella At Diamond Pet Foods' Facility

UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION - Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential Salmonella Contamination – UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential Salmonella Contamination

Visit our home page at Animal & Veterinary


----------



## PaddyD

and more...


Apex Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella No Pet or Human Illnesses have been Reported Associated With Apex Dog Food


----------



## wuneyewilly

I have mine on a mix of TOTW Pac Stream Pup and Innova LBP. I'm in Cali so apparently not affected . I realize calcium/phosphorus/protein levels are primarily watched for pups and likely most reading this thread have adults, but Innova LBP specifically has been great for ours with good ratios. I dont seem to hear many rants or raves about it. Does Naturapet have this many recalls?


----------



## GatorDog

Switched to Fromm's duck formula today...Interested to see the outcome.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Hello everyone...I haven't posted in a while. I've had lots of stuff going on.. well I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me any foods that aren't associated with Diamond. I've been feeding TOTW and none of my bags have been in the recall, but I'm wanting to get away from Diamond all together--too many recalls. I'm limited with selection here in the sticks..so all I have is Tractor Supply to choose from. I found out that Wellness(which just recently became available to me)is associated with them. Wellness states that they have stopped working with Diamond though. At this point I don't know what to buy for my dogs..I would like to stick with Wellness. I just want a food that isn't associated or made by or produced by Diamond that is available to me. I would really appreciate any help/suggestions..


----------



## MicheleMarie

Momto2GSDs said:


> Some of the Wellness products ARE manufactured by Diamond.
> Your best bet is to go with Acana, Orijen or The Honest Kitchen (found at Doggie Boutiques not pet stores).


i can't get hubby to buy orijen, is the honest kitchen GF?
it was weird-i switched samson off of a raw diet 3 months ago, he went through one bag of TOTW fine and then this last bag (fowl) he had HORRIBLE diarrhea-so i switched him back to a raw diet (keeping my other dog on TOTW who was fine) and now he's back to normal but then that recall just came out so i wondered if the two are connected even though my bag wasn't effected? either way I want to switch now.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

We are on day 2 of a 50/50 mix of TotW Pacific Stream Puppy and Orijen 6 Fish and so far Jasmine's poops have actually improved, not that they were bad to start with. We did 1 day of a 75/25 mix, we are on day 2 of 50/50, and it looks like tomorrow I'll go to 25/75, then if all is still good the next day it's all Orijen and the remainder of my TotW bag goes in the trash.

Hope everyone else's transitions are going well!!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

JustMeLeslie said:


> Hello everyone...I haven't posted in a while. I've had lots of stuff going on.. well I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me any foods that aren't associated with Diamond. I've been feeding TOTW and none of my bags have been in the recall, but I'm wanting to get away from Diamond all together--too many recalls. I'm limited with selection here in the sticks..so all I have is Tractor Supply to choose from. I found out that Wellness(which just recently became available to me)is associated with them. Wellness states that they have stopped working with Diamond though. At this point I don't know what to buy for my dogs..I would like to stick with Wellness. I just want a food that isn't associated or made by or produced by Diamond that is available to me. I would really appreciate any help/suggestions..


Wellness is very good food, and the majority of it is made in WellPet's own facility, but they do contract some out to other companies and unfortunately Diamond is (or was) one of them. From the wording of their statement about the recall it sounds like they have discontinued their relationship with Diamond. Perhaps try calling their customer service line to inquire about which of their foods are manufactured where and by whom.

As far as switching I can't really help since we don't have Tractor Supply around me so I have no idea what brands of food they carry.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Wellness is very good food, and the majority of it is made in WellPet's own facility, but they do contract some out to other companies and unfortunately Diamond is (or was) one of them. From the wording of their statement about the recall it sounds like they have discontinued their relationship with Diamond. Perhaps try calling their customer service line to inquire about which of their foods are manufactured where and by whom.
> 
> As far as switching I can't really help since we don't have Tractor Supply around me so I have no idea what brands of food they carry.



Yes, I saw on their fb page that they have discontinued with Diamond which gives me some relief. It seems to be really hard to find any foods that aren't associated with Diamond..I'm thinking Wellness will be my choice.


----------



## kr16

JustMeLeslie said:


> Hello everyone...I haven't posted in a while. I've had lots of stuff going on.. well I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me any foods that aren't associated with Diamond. I've been feeding TOTW and none of my bags have been in the recall, but I'm wanting to get away from Diamond all together--too many recalls. I'm limited with selection here in the sticks..so all I have is Tractor Supply to choose from. I found out that Wellness(which just recently became available to me)is associated with them. Wellness states that they have stopped working with Diamond though. At this point I don't know what to buy for my dogs..I would like to stick with Wellness. I just want a food that isn't associated or made by or produced by Diamond that is available to me. I would really appreciate any help/suggestions..


 
you can buy online if that is an option than you would have more foods to choose


----------



## DTS

tractor supply (in my area FL) carries a lot of diamond products: diamond, diamond naturals, TOTW, 4health.
they carry lower brands- retriever, science diet, eukanuba, purina pro plan, purina, pedigree, beniful, etc.
they do carry blue and my store had one flavor of blue wilderness which is grain free
we are in the process of switching from TOTW to ACANA pacific. its 61.99 online and free shipping on some sites. i found an earth pet food place in our area that carries it and i just switched to blue wilderness canned food. if i didnt find it in my area i was going to order online because i love the ingredients of ACANA
hope this helps and good luck =]


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Thank you everyone for the help. I will look into ordering online then, but for right now I guess I'll stick with Wellness. Does anyone know of a website that I can go to that lists good quality dog foods not associated with Diamond?


----------



## MicheleMarie

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I will look into ordering online then, but for right now I guess I'll stick with Wellness. Does anyone know of a website that I can go to that lists good quality dog foods not associated with Diamond?


 i go here and find dog food i like and then look up each one seperately: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## JustMeLeslie

MicheleMarie said:


> i go here and find dog food i like and then look up each one seperately: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost



Thanks so much I bookmarked the site. Now I have lots of researching to do.lol


----------



## Karin

JustMeLeslie said:


> Hello everyone...I haven't posted in a while. I've had lots of stuff going on.. well I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me any foods that aren't associated with Diamond.


I've been feeding Heidi Nature's Logic for several years now. It's the only dogfood she can eat that agrees with her (she used to have soft, pudding-like poop all the time and now her poops are firm and don't leave a mushy mess when you pick them up!) 

Anyhoo, it's not cheap and it's not easy to find but you can have certain stores carry it for you. AND it's not associated with Diamond. Here's their website:

Nature's Logic


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Karin said:


> I've been feeding Heidi Nature's Logic for several years now. It's the only dogfood she can eat that agrees with her (she used to have soft, pudding-like poop all the time and now her poops are firm and don't leave a mushy mess when you pick them up!)
> 
> Anyhoo, it's not cheap and it's not easy to find but you can have certain stores carry it for you. AND it's not associated with Diamond. Here's their website:
> 
> Nature's Logic


Thank you. I will add Nature's Logic to my list for research. I bookmarked their website too.


----------



## GrammaD

MicheleMarie said:


> i go here and find dog food i like and then look up each one seperately: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


a better resource is :
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

The information is actually current and they do a better job of explaining content.


----------



## GatorDog

Day 1 with Fromm and so far so good! He loves the kibble, which says a lot. He's super picky but seems to really like this!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

MicheleMarie said:


> i can't get hubby to buy orijen, is the honest kitchen GF?
> it was weird-i switched samson off of a raw diet 3 months ago, he went through one bag of TOTW fine and then this last bag (fowl) he had HORRIBLE diarrhea-so i switched him back to a raw diet (keeping my other dog on TOTW who was fine) and now he's back to normal but then that recall just came out so i wondered if the two are connected even though my bag wasn't effected? either way I want to switch now.


If you can't feed raw, then The Honest Kitchen products is the next best! It is a dehydrated food, so don't let the price shock you. 8 pounds makes approx. 40 pounds of food. It is Human Grade Food formulated for a balanced diet for a dog, made in a Human Grade facility, which is really a big deal. There is an FDA document, 15 pages long, that a company has to prove to be able to use the words HUMAN GRADE on their label, and NO other dog food company except The Honest Kitchen has it in the USA!  Hope this helps! You can pm me if you want more specifics or other ideas on how to use it.


----------



## selzer

Momto2GSDs said:


> If you can't feed raw, then The Honest Kitchen products is the next best! It is a dehydrated food, so don't let the price shock you. 8 pounds makes approx. 40 pounds of food. It is Human Grade Food formulated for a balanced diet for a dog, made in a Human Grade facility, which is really a big deal. There is an FDA document, 15 pages long, that a company has to prove to be able to use the words HUMAN GRADE on their label, and NO other dog food company except The Honest Kitchen has it in the USA!  Hope this helps! You can pm me if you want more specifics or other ideas on how to use it.


Do you own stock in the company or are your dogs just doing very well on the food. We get it that you like it.


----------



## sashadog

Momto2GSDs said:


> If you can't feed raw, then The Honest Kitchen products is the next best!


Except there's no organ meat or bone in it? Do you supplement with other raw products or is it meant to be a complete diet without additional nutrients? Just from looking at the ingredient labels it doesn't look like a complete diet for a dog, maybe for us though...


----------



## selzer

I get a bad taste in my mouth about Honest Kitchen, something I read about them supporting PETA, that is enough for me not to have anything to do with them.


----------



## Mrs.K

I switched to Blue. TSC completely pulled everything from the Shelves and I mean everything. So I snatched the only two bags of Blue that were left. The seafood/sweet potato. I had to switch them over cold since I had no more food left at all. Doing great on it. No issues whatsoever. 

Guess I'll stick with Blue from now on.


----------



## Daisy

Doesn't Diamind manufacture BB? When I went to the store this weekend in search of non-Diamond food, and asked about BB, I was told it was a Diamind product. Was sorry to hear that, if true. Maybe you can correct any misinformation? Thx.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I don't know how up to date this list is, but it doesn't show BB as being manufactured by Diamond.

The Pet Food List. Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog food.


----------



## TriadGSD

ill just keep using royal cain for now. was going to switch to natural ballance or wellness good thing i didnt


----------



## Bear GSD

My pup has been eating NB Sweet Potato & Bison. I didn't keep the bag (I transfer it into a container) I saw that it's listed on the recall list but, I don't know whether his food is contaiminated or not.
Can you tell if the food is contaminated by smell? He seems to be ok, but should I stop giving it to him? 
Shouldn't the pet stores where we purchase inform us of these recalls. I have heard nothing except what has been posted on this site....scary!


----------



## fuzzybunny

Bear GSD said:


> My pup has been eating NB Sweet Potato & Bison. I didn't keep the bag (I transfer it into a container) I saw that it's listed on the recall list but, I don't know whether his food is contaiminated or not.
> Can you tell if the food is contaminated by smell? He seems to be ok, but should I stop giving it to him?
> Shouldn't the pet stores where we purchase inform us of these recalls. I have heard nothing except what has been posted on this site....scary!


I would call the store and tell them the time frame when you purchased and ask them if those bags were part of recall. If they don't know then I wouldn't chance it and would throw it out.


----------



## Mrs.K

Daisy said:


> Doesn't Diamind manufacture BB? When I went to the store this weekend in search of non-Diamond food, and asked about BB, I was told it was a Diamind product. Was sorry to hear that, if true. Maybe you can correct any misinformation? Thx.


Not that I am aware off.


----------



## selzer

The food is not going to kill your dog, it will give him diarrhea. Does he have diarrhea? If not, then I would just watch and wait, chances are your bag of food is just fine. 

Be sure that you wash your hands with soap after feeding the dog because people are more likely to have a problem with this than dogs. Remember that feeding raw chicken, it is pretty much a given that there is salmonella, and we feed our dogs raw chicken all the time. No I wouldn't throw a bag away because it MIGHT have been made in the same factory where there was a problem with some dog food.


----------



## fuzzybunny

selzer said:


> No I wouldn't throw a bag away because it MIGHT have been made in the same factory where there was a problem with some dog food.


If his state is part of the recall and his food is on the list then I would throw it out if he can't confirm. To each their own I guess. Diarrhea is something I wouldn't want to voluntarily deal with.


----------



## GatorDog

I stated this on one of the threads about this, but my friend's dog got Salmonella poisoning from eating Chicken Soup. She was hospitalized for the explosive amount of diarrhea and vomiting and fluid loss. She was lethargic and did not have any interest in eating anything for 3 days. So yes, it definitely does have the capability to do some damage. Her bag of food didn't even have a date code that was supposedly effected..


----------



## Lucy Dog

Plus if they're letting this type of stuff get by quality control in so many of their foods... what else is slipping through the cracks? This is an all too familiar thing with Diamond manufactured products. 

I'm a firm believer in the saying... "you get what you pay". Ever notice how all of Diamonds products are so much cheaper than their competition?


----------



## selzer

It is cheaper to manufacture products when you are buying what goes into those products at bulk rates. For example, our little tack room has halters. If we buy halters we are going to buy them 1-10 halters at a time. If Tractor Supply company wants to sell halters, they can buy 1000 halters and distribute them between 100 or more stores, and still have the same variety of halters but pay a fraction of the cost. 

It _should_ be cheaper. 

Now, your friend's dog is in ICU with massive diarrhea, but why? You say the food was not even the mfg code. Is it possible that what ever she has going on is _not _the salmonella issue that this recall is effecting. Is it possible that her dog has a different problem not related to the dog food at all? 

I got pretty sick on some chicken I thought I had cooked enough. I fed that same chicken to my dogs raw, and they did not get sick from it. 

Dogs get sick. Right now we can point our fingers at the dog food and say ah ha! That is it. But if her bag was not manufactured at the plant in question, then maybe they should still be looking for the cause of that dog's issue. Throwing $50 in the garbage can because it _maybe_ could have been made at the wrong plant, I don't know, I think that is over-reacting unless your dog is sickly or weak.


----------



## GatorDog

selzer said:


> It is cheaper to manufacture products when you are buying what goes into those products at bulk rates. For example, our little tack room has halters. If we buy halters we are going to buy them 1-10 halters at a time. If Tractor Supply company wants to sell halters, they can buy 1000 halters and distribute them between 100 or more stores, and still have the same variety of halters but pay a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It _should_ be cheaper.
> 
> Now, your friend's dog is in ICU with massive diarrhea, but why? You say the food was not even the mfg code. Is it possible that what ever she has going on is _not _the salmonella issue that this recall is effecting. Is it possible that her dog has a different problem not related to the dog food at all?
> 
> I got pretty sick on some chicken I thought I had cooked enough. I fed that same chicken to my dogs raw, and they did not get sick from it.
> 
> Dogs get sick. Right now we can point our fingers at the dog food and say ah ha! That is it. But if her bag was not manufactured at the plant in question, then maybe they should still be looking for the cause of that dog's issue. Throwing $50 in the garbage can because it _maybe_ could have been made at the wrong plant, I don't know, I think that is over-reacting unless your dog is sickly or weak.


You can think what you want, but honestly I find it more than just a coincidence that the previously perfectly healthy dog was diagnosed with salmonella poisoning during this recall. She's off the food and getting better now. I don't think that wanting to stay away from a food that caused an animal to be hospitalized is over reacting.


----------



## selzer

If you have no way of knowing whether your dog's food was within a hundred miles of that plant, I think it is. A normal, healthy dog will not become deathly ill from salmonella poisoning. If there are other contributors, and your dog has other contributors being more careful makes sense. And if the food was not even within the mfg code. Well how can they say it was the food that made her sick? 

This particular recall seems to have sparked mass-hysteria, and I just cannot figure it out. I did have food poisoning a few weeks back. And I did have a couple of dogs get some runny poop about a week ago. It really was not that big of a deal. I did not medicate the dogs or me, and nobody went to the doctor. Every one is fine now. 

I am checking the bags. But if I had a bag of expensive food and I did not know what the mfg code said, I would probably go ahead and feed it. If this was the aflotoxin that was killing dogs that would be a different story.


----------



## Daisy

I think this is just a matter of consumers getting tired of repeated problems with Diamond. My dogs did well on TOTW and our store doesn't get it from the affected plant. But I went with Merrick B/F Grain this weekend bc I am tired of Diamond issues. Maybe one day I can upgrade, but this is the price range I can afford now, about $50. 

Thanks Mrs K for your reply. I will keep BB in mind.


----------



## selzer

uhm, Merrick always seems to have issues with their bones and chews for salmonella. Look up Merrick Salmonella Recall, on the first Google page you will see one in August 2010, and another in August 2011, I expect we're ripe for another.


----------



## chelle

My dogs eat every product on that recall, though none of my bags were affected. I don't know if I'll switch over this issue. Two of the dogs cannot possibly tolerate a quick switch and it would take some time and research for me to change anything with them. The other two could probably tolerate just about anything I fed them. I might go ahead and change them, as I've been wanting to do that anyway.

Really, is there *any* food out there that has been free of any recalls? Not trying to downplay the seriousness of this situation, but I'd hate to jump ship and cause great chaos in my house only to go to another food that has a recall.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Any food in a recall will not be used here.

Would I feed my family recalled food? Nope. My dogs get the same care.

Regardless of how deadly it is, why on earth would I take the chance.... why would I put my dogs through that? Sorry, but it's just as easy to return the bag to the store or send it to the manufacturer and get my money back. Personally I am very happy about our switch. It's with a better brand, better ingredients, and it has a MUCH better track record.... plus, my dogs are still healthy.

I guess I worry a bit more then most...


----------



## robinhuerta

I'm still feeding the Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete....none of the bags purchased before or now, are from SC....
None of the dogs are having any issues with the food...until they do...I'm not going to freak out.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Daisy said:


> I think this is just a matter of consumers getting tired of repeated problems with Diamond.


That's definitely another reason for most. For me it was part of the reason. Especially having a dog with digestion issues, I can't keep switching foods every time one decides to not check their ingredients, or to keep things healthy and sanitary. I got mad at the company, and decided to not give them anymore money....


----------



## selzer

TrickyShepherd said:


> Any food in a recall will not be used here.
> 
> Would I feed my family recalled food? Nope. My dogs get the same care.
> 
> Regardless of how deadly it is, why on earth would I take the chance.... why would I put my dogs through that? Sorry, but it's just as easy to return the bag to the store or send it to the manufacturer and get my money back. Personally I am very happy about our switch. It's with a better brand, better ingredients, and it has a MUCH better track record.... plus, my dogs are still healthy.
> 
> I guess I worry a bit more then most...


I feed my family chicken quite regularly, and well, it could definitely have a problem, every time. I feed the dogs raw chicken, the same stuff I eat (though I cook it for me).


----------



## TrickyShepherd

selzer said:


> I feed my family chicken quite regularly, and well, it could definitely have a problem, every time. I feed the dogs raw chicken, the same stuff I eat (though I cook it for me).


I'm not talking about chicken from the local grocery store/farm/ or restaurant. Yes, they can always have issues. I understand that. I've had food poisoning a few times. It happens.

However, if I KNOW of an issue... No, I'm not feeding it. Not to my family, not to myself, and definitely not to my pets either. 

I'm also not going with a company that continues to have issues. Why should I pay $50 for their food when I can pay $62 for a much better, more responsible company with better ingredients?! Doesn't add up for me. 

Here in FL, we have a a good amount of the recalled bags. Mine were all recalled, the one I was feeding was recalled (dogs were sick last week, but lucky got through it), and the store we go to had a good amount of recalled bags they sent back to Diamond. Why risk it? Even if it's just a tummy ache and a little bit of vomiting, diarrhea, and lack of appetite... it's still not worth it, or fair. I know about it.. so I acted upon it. I don't have any problem with those that stayed with that company... I just made the choice not to, and understand why others decided to switch as well.

I also noticed that it's the SC plant that keeps having issues. That is the plant that ships out most of our food here to central FL stores (and I believe FL in general)..... So, we are definitely effected by this. If it keeps happening to that one plant... that tells me they are not doing something.... and not just once. That's another reason for my switch.


----------



## chelle

TrickyShepherd said:


> Any food in a recall will not be used here.
> 
> Would I feed my family recalled food? Nope. My dogs get the same care.
> 
> Regardless of how deadly it is, why on earth would I take the chance.... why would I put my dogs through that? Sorry, but it's just as easy to return the bag to the store or send it to the manufacturer and get my money back. Personally I am very happy about our switch. It's with a better brand, better ingredients, and it has a MUCH better track record.... plus, my dogs are still healthy.
> 
> I guess I worry a bit more then most...


I'm glad you had a good switch. If I did that, I can guarantee two things:

--One dog will break out on her belly and scratch endlessly.
--One dog will immediately have diahrrea at every elimination.

You don't worry more than most. I can't believe anyone worries more than I do in regards to the health issues we've overcome and finally finding food that keeps each dog stable. 

So, I guess I'm "taking the chance." (Again, our bags were not on the recall list and I've seen no ill-effects.) 

I'm playing the better of two evils right now. I'm not switching at this point. How will you feel when your new brand has a recall? Seriously, it seems to only be a matter of time before each one has a recall.

Speaking only for my position with the two problem dogs, unless I did have a recalled bag, there's no way in Hades I'd change them quickly to anything. Their systems just can't handle that. 

I just don't see a panic reaction as necessary. If a person has a recalled bag, then obviously, you must switch it out. If a person has a sudden change in elimination in the dog and is using the suspect food, I can understand wanting to switch out. Some dogs can handle sudden switches, but when you have dogs that can't, their bags are ok according the the codes and they're doing fine... I can't see a panic change being necessary.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

chelle said:


> Some dogs can handle sudden switches, but when you have dogs that can't, their bags are ok according the the codes and they're doing fine... I can't see a panic change being necessary.


Actually... I really don't have a dog that can. Zira has SIBO, Skin allergies, and food allergies, along with many other problems. However, both dogs were very ill last week (vomit, diarrhea, no apatite... etc), found out Friday about the recall... checked the bags, and ALL of them (including the one I had been feeding for almost 3 weeks) were recalled.

With the food not on the shelves also... I weighed my options, and I'd rather have Z put on tylan powder again, pro/pre biotics and the whole 9 yards before I got her ill because of a food I knew was recalled (and then had to switch because of the lack of shipments here). With our bags being recalled, and no bags available... AND all the issues the company was having.... that was my option.

If this food was to get recalled, I'd be very stressed and wouldn't know where to go next. However, usually I pick very reliable kibble and keep a good eye on them. In my whole 20+ years of having dogs... I never had a food recalled, let alone have a recalled food fed to my pet. This was the first time for me. I feel comfortable with the brand I have (they have a good record), so I believe I am as safe as it gets (never can be 100%).

Like I said.. I have no problems with those that stayed with Diamond. I have friends here who didn't switch(they had the few non-recalled bags). I understand their reasons, and would never argue that. I had to make the best choice for my dogs, and their health. I switched to what I thought was the best I could give them that would hopefully still work with Z's tummy... and so far, we've been doing great here. On pumpkin and pro/pre biotics again during the switch... but, both love it and their stool is perfect! Both are also over whatever happened last week. I feel I made the correct choice for my two. The "right choice" is very different from person to person.. dog to dog..... which is why I have no opinion on what others choose to do.


----------



## chelle

TrickyShepherd said:


> Actually... I really don't have a dog that can. Zira has SIBO, Skin allergies, and food allergies, along with many other problems. However, both dogs were very ill last week (vomit, diarrhea, no apatite... etc), found out Friday about the recall... checked the bags, and ALL of them (including the one I had been feeding for almost 3 weeks) were recalled....


That's a major drag and I know I'd probably go into major panic, knowing how sensitive to changes two of mine are. I am really glad yours are doing well, in spite of their problems. What a huge relief. No, I absolutely couldn't stand for them to be ill and knowing their bags were recalled stuff, I'd... I'd... I don't know! Well, I wouldn't continue to feed it, that's clear enough, but to have to make the decision that quick would stress me out a lot! 

So you went with Acana pacifica? I haven't researched that one. I'm curious to know how your SIBO dog does with that. My guy that I worry so much about hasn't yet been diagnosed EPI/SIBO, but there are issues. He's thriving on the Natural Bal LID Venison/Potatoe. Honestly, I'm just scared to death to mess with what has finally worked for him. I can finally pick up poop with tongs in one attempt, if you know what I mean.


----------



## PaddyD

Another one:
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc. Recalls Dog Food Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk


----------



## Daisy

Thanks for the heads up, Selzer! Whew, I miss my days of ignorance when I fed my dogs Kibbles n Bits or Pedigree, depending on the price that day! My 1st dog lived to 16 on those foods. The only food I knew not to give was Ole Roy b.c I had tried it once and had grabbed a bag on my way out of town while picking up some stuff at Walmart for the trip. And my dog turned into a poop factory that weekend. Didn't even finish the bag. That was the extent of my pet nutrition knowledge.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

chelle said:


> That's a major drag and I know I'd probably go into major panic, knowing how sensitive to changes two of mine are. I am really glad yours are doing well, in spite of their problems. What a huge relief. No, I absolutely couldn't stand for them to be ill and knowing their bags were recalled stuff, I'd... I'd... I don't know! Well, I wouldn't continue to feed it, that's clear enough, but to have to make the decision that quick would stress me out a lot!
> 
> So you went with Acana pacifica? I haven't researched that one. I'm curious to know how your SIBO dog does with that. My guy that I worry so much about hasn't yet been diagnosed EPI/SIBO, but there are issues. He's thriving on the Natural Bal LID Venison/Potatoe. Honestly, I'm just scared to death to mess with what has finally worked for him. I can finally pick up poop with tongs in one attempt, if you know what I mean.


Oh I was in a huge panic Friday night when the recall was announced for TOTW!! Honestly, I was freaking out. Not only because my dogs were on recalled food, but also because I didn't know what to do with Zira. I was petrified to change her... knowing that it's summer here (her more sensitive months), she's been a bit back and forth (which I really think was just the bad food now, not the SIBO).... But, I said F it! It has to happen... so I got the Acana Pacifica, pumpkin, yogurt, and let my vet know about the switch and that we may need some diarrhea meds or tylan powder soon... She gave us some suggestions with feeding and switching them over... and gave us signs to watch out for with her.


So far... Perfect! They are now on 1.5cups AM and PM, with 1.5 tbs of pumpkin in each meal.... and mid-day they have 1tbs of yogurt. No issues what so ever. No loose stool, no change in activity, and they love it! So we got lucky.... and hopefully we stay like this! Zira did great on TOTW for a while... but, I think this food will be even better for her.

Check it out.. it's a good food and a really great company!


----------



## fuzzybunny

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh I was in a huge panic Friday night when the recall was announced for TOTW!! Honestly, I was freaking out. Not only because my dogs were on recalled food, but also because I didn't know what to do with Zira. I was petrified to change her... knowing that it's summer here (her more sensitive months), she's been a bit back and forth (which I really think was just the bad food now, not the SIBO).... But, I said F it! It has to happen... so I got the Acana Pacifica, pumpkin, yogurt, and let my vet know about the switch and that we may need some diarrhea meds or tylan powder soon... She gave us some suggestions with feeding and switching them over... and gave us signs to watch out for with her.
> 
> 
> So far... Perfect! They are now on 1.5cups AM and PM, with 1.5 tbs of pumpkin in each meal.... and mid-day they have 1tbs of yogurt. No issues what so ever. No loose stool, no change in activity, and they love it! So we got lucky.... and hopefully we stay like this! Zira did great on TOTW for a while... but, I think this food will be even better for her.
> 
> Check it out.. it's a good food and a really great company!


That's fantastic! I'm very happy for you. Jazz had chronic SIBO his first year and it was a nightmare so I understand.

So far Bunny is doing well on her Blue Wilderness. Her poops are actually firmer.


----------



## pyratemom

I had just opened my second bag of TOTW last week after finally finding a food that had no allergens for Raina. Raina was fine except for being more lethargic than usual but Pyrate had a major reaction. He was vomiting, had bloody diarrhea, and was also very lethargic. Before I heard about the recall I thought he was having a reaction to the thunder storms we had so I switched him to home cooked chicken and rice. He got a lot better pretty quickly. After I heard about the recall I checked the bag and sure enough it was a recalled bag. My pet food store gave me a full refund but that also meant I had to find a new food. I picked Innova Prime grain free. It seems to be working pretty well. Another good food is Blue Buffalo but even their grain free had barley grass and that is one of Raina's allergens. I think her being young and healthy worked in her favor while Pyrate's age and health problems made it harder for him. Glad I got it sorted out though before anything really bad happened.


----------



## marinehoney

This may be on here but i didnt read through all posts. Can anyone give me good affordable alternatives to diamond products? i feed 4health now. and im scared to keep feeding diamond now.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

so I got the Acana Pacifica said:


> I agree, Champion is a great company whether Acana or Orijen (but Orijen is too rich for some dogs). They even list who they purchase their ingredients from, and they don't use Sodium Selenite or Copper Sulfate in their foods, which is a big no no for me! If you go to this page and hover over each item, it gives info on it Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Focus is Fresh
> I'm glad your babies are doing good! I also agree, about not feeding from a recall company....But....that's just me!


----------



## pyratemom

marinehoney said:


> This may be on here but i didnt read through all posts. Can anyone give me good affordable alternatives to diamond products? i feed 4health now. and im scared to keep feeding diamond now.


Blue Buffalo Wilderness formula is good but does include barley

Innova Prime is grain free and seems to be working for Raina's allergies.

Both are about the same price I was paying for TOTW Pacific formula.


----------



## shepherdmom

Daisy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Selzer! Whew, I miss my days of ignorance when I fed my dogs Kibbles n Bits or Pedigree, depending on the price that day! My 1st dog lived to 16 on those foods. The only food I knew not to give was Ole Roy b.c I had tried it once and had grabbed a bag on my way out of town while picking up some stuff at Walmart for the trip. And my dog turned into a poop factory that weekend. Didn't even finish the bag. That was the extent of my pet nutrition knowledge.


I know exactly what you mean. We went to the feed store and bought this big blue bag of 50 lb bag of dog food for like 10 or 15 dollars. It would last forever, the dogs loved it and they all lived long and looked good. Now who the heck knows what to buy.


----------



## marinehoney

pyratemom said:


> Blue Buffalo Wilderness formula is good but does include barley
> 
> Innova Prime is grain free and seems to be working for Raina's allergies.
> 
> Both are about the same price I was paying for TOTW Pacific formula.


Can I find these products in the stores? I will not feed BB, because it gives mine loose stools.


----------



## pyratemom

marinehoney said:


> Can I find these products in the stores? I will not feed BB, because it gives mine loose stools.


I get them at the local pet food store and we are pretty remote so if you live anywhere near a larger town you should be able to find them. Also, Blue buffalo has many different types so it may be an ingredient in one that caused the loose stools. Also when switching food it is good to do is slowly when it can be done. Another alternative is ordering Flint River Ranch food online. It is delivered to your door and you can set up automatic deliveries. It is really good food. I used it for awhile but decided it would be better to use something I could get locally in case of hurricane season when there are no UPS deliveries.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

sashadog said:


> Except there's no organ meat or bone in it? Do you supplement with other raw products or is it meant to be a complete diet without additional nutrients? Just from looking at the ingredient labels it doesn't look like a complete diet for a dog, maybe for us though...


No _REALLY_! It's a complete and balanced _*DOG*_ food made with Human Grade ingredients!  LOL!!!
You won't find "organ meat" listed on the label of most other kibbles either. Calcium is added to the ingredients as it is in other foods.They add human grade vitamins/minerals that "provides for any gaps in nutrients that are not provided by the whole foods themselves." You'll find everything listed here:Understanding Dog Food Nutrient Profiles | The Honest Kitchen 
One of their varieties called "Preference" is the only one that you would add raw meat to make it balanced. It was created for people who want to feed partial raw with the ease of vitamins and minerals already added.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Momto2GSDs said:


> I agree, Champion is a great company whether Acana or Orijen (but Orijen is too rich for some dogs). They even list who they purchase their ingredients from, and they don't use Sodium Selenite or Copper Sulfate in their foods, which is a big no no for me! If you go to this page and hover over each item, it gives info on it Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Focus is Fresh
> I'm glad your babies are doing good! I also agree, about not feeding from a recall company....But....that's just me!


I do like the company very much. Their food is steady, and they've been at the top for years. I also like how my dogs coats have looked with that food. I'm very happy they are doing well, and that we can stay with this food with no issues! I feel much better having them on Acana.



fuzzybunny said:


> That's fantastic! I'm very happy for you. Jazz had chronic SIBO his first year and it was a nightmare so I understand.
> 
> So far Bunny is doing well on her Blue Wilderness. Her poops are actually firmer.


Oh yeah, it's a nightmare for sure! I couldn't be happier with their reaction to this food. No issues, and both are even looking brighter and healthier already. Also... they haven't been sick since last week! So happy to see healthy dogs... and they LOVE their food! 

I'm glad Bunny is doing well! I know how difficult and stressful it is to switch a SIBO dog.... or any other digestion issues!


----------



## will_and_jamie

We have a dog food container so I tossed out the bag. Does anyone know if this is still mainly a eastern coast thing? Last time I checked, Colorado wasn't shipped any of the "bad" bags.


----------



## PaddyD

will_and_jamie said:


> We have a dog food container so I tossed out the bag. Does anyone know if this is still mainly a eastern coast thing? Last time I checked, Colorado wasn't shipped any of the "bad" bags.


Call the store where you bought it.
My store was taking back ALL TOTW, no questions asked.


----------



## will_and_jamie

PaddyD said:


> Call the store where you bought it.
> My store was taking back ALL TOTW, no questions asked.


I called the local feed store we buy from and the food shipped to them wasn't from the south carolina plant that had the issues.


----------



## Stellae

will_and_jamie said:


> We have a dog food container so I tossed out the bag. Does anyone know if this is still mainly a eastern coast thing? Last time I checked, Colorado wasn't shipped any of the "bad" bags.


I have a container too. I cut out the production code and post it on the fridge every time I fill up.

Yes, the problem is mostly east coast. Diamond has two other factories (in MO and CA). The reason some stores will take back any bag is because of how distribution means they can't guarantee they didn't get a bad bag. (E.g. costco buys in bulk and distributes all over from its own warehouses)

I live in MO. My most recent bag of TOTW HP was fine (made in MO, not SC). Honestly, unless your dog is immune compromised, I wouldn't worry about it. Just make a conscious effort to wash your hands after handling the dog food (just like you would if it were raw chicken). This recall is because of _people_ getting sick, not healthy dogs. Next time you buy a bag, keep the production code (back of the bag, near the UPC code), regardless of who manufactures it (any company could have a recall).


----------



## will_and_jamie

I'm not too worried about _this_ one. I might be looking to switch yet again. I've bounced from Canidae, Brightlife, Orijen, Fromm, Instinct, TOTW, Acana, etc., since 2006. Good lord. I buy TOTW because it's less than a mile from my house.

I'll definitely be keeping that code next time.


----------



## kbella999

I got this in an email. The FDA report on the SC plant. http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf Pretty sad.


----------



## Lucy Dog

kbella999 said:


> I got this in an email. The FDA report on the SC plant. http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf Pretty sad.


All quality control issues. Seems like this whole situation could have been easily been avoided if the observations from this report were what caused the contamination issues. Looks like this company/plant has learned nothing from their past issues if there plant is really how that report described.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## LongFunRun

Lucy Dog said:


> All quality control issues. Seems like this whole situation could have been easily been avoided if the observations from this report were what caused the contamination issues. Looks like this company/plant has learned nothing from their past issues if there plant is really how that report described.
> 
> Thanks for posting that.



Really is amazing that any company would use these guys. They are just as bad as Diamond.


----------



## Mrs.K

Just wanted to say that TSC carries some TOTW and DIAMOND Assortment again. Not sure if the whole thing is resolved or not...


----------



## selzer

I just got Diamond Naturals, and 4Health from TSC last night. I checked all the date codes, and they were ok. They have signs up on the different products saying they are not affected, and the girl did say that they checked all the codes when they came in.


----------



## Kyad02

*Same price ?*



pyratemom said:


> Blue Buffalo Wilderness formula is good but does include barley
> 
> Innova Prime is grain free and seems to be working for Raina's allergies.
> 
> Both are about the same price I was paying for TOTW Pacific formula.


 Just picked up Innova Prime to replace TOTW Cost was $ 57 for a 25 pound bag. TOTW was $43 for a 30 pound bag ,big difference


----------



## selzer

Kyad02 said:


> Just picked up Innova Prime to replace TOTW Cost was $ 57 for a 25 pound bag. TOTW was $43 for a 30 pound bag ,big difference


Just knowing the weight of the bag and the price does not give you enough information. If you are paying 25% more for a food that has 25% more calories, you are essentially paying the same, as you will need to feed less. I know TOTW, really does not have as many calories as some of the grain-free foods -- lots of potatoes and peas I guess.


----------



## kr16

kbella999 said:


> I got this in an email. The FDA report on the SC plant. http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf Pretty sad.


 
What a pathetic, badly managed, cheap run company. Those are all petty cheap fix violations that turn into a major issues. 

I would love to see all the Diamond plants inspection logs. 

The big questions are why would any other food company or consumer ever use these guys again and buy any product they sell or produce from anywhere? 

How was this company allowed to run all these years at this plant without hand washing stations? Any restaurant would be fined and shut down for that. Duct tape for repairs, hahahaha, sad.

We are all so lucky it was not much worse and dogs didnt die. Be smart boycott Diamond and anyone else who continues to have them make their food.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

kr16 said:


> What a pathetic, badly managed, cheap run company. Those are all petty cheap fix violations that turn into a major issues.
> 
> I would love to see all the Diamond plants inspection logs.
> 
> The big questions are why would any other food company or consumer ever use these guys again and buy any product they sell or produce from anywhere?
> 
> How was this company allowed to run all these years at this plant without hand washing stations? Any restaurant would be fined and shut down for that. Duct tape for repairs, hahahaha, sad.
> 
> We are all so lucky it was not much worse and dogs didnt die. Be smart boycott Diamond and anyone else who continues to have them make their food.


Ditto that!
Just FYI Diamond manufacturer's Artemis kibble and Evanger's mfg's their canned.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

*ANOTHER Diamond Recall*

Please pass along to others who may be feeding the following products.
Let's hope there's not more! 

This recall came from the *Meta Missouri* plant - Not South Carolina:

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall
Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food
Production Code 0801 Due to Small Potential for Salmonella Contamination

Consumer Contact: 866-918-8756 Media Contact: 816-255-1974

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE – May 18, 2012

Diamond Pet Foods is expanding a voluntary recall to include its Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula dry dog food manufactured on Aug. 26, 2011 due to potential exposure to Salmonella. No illnesses have been reported. The product was distributed in the following states: Colorado, Illinois, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas and Wisconsin. Further distribution through other pet food channels may have occurred.

Pet owners may call toll-free at 1-866-918-8756, Monday through Sunday, 8 am – 6 pm EST. Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any issues this may have caused pet owners and their pets.
The product is Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula. Only samples, 6 pound and 18 pound bag sizes are affected.

Production Code & Best Before Date
DSL0801, 26-Aug-2012
DSL0801, 26-Aug-2012
DSL0801, 27-Sept- 2012 (Product manufactured on Aug. 26, and packaged on Sept. 27)
DSL0801, 18-Oct- 2012 (Product manufactured on Aug. 26, and packaged on Oct. 18)
DSL08001, (Samples)

Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer.
http://gallery.mailchimp.com/43581475c04880fa956a986de/files/Recall_Release_Diamond_05_18_2012.pdf


----------



## Daisy

Our food came from that plant. Glad we switched during the S.C. recall.


----------



## lzver

What do you want to bet a larger recall is coming soon now that another plant is involved. Glad we switched foods and I don't need to worry this time.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

lzver said:


> What do you want to bet a larger recall is coming soon now that another plant is involved. Glad we switched foods and I don't need to worry this time.


I AGREE!
Glad you and Daisy changed! I hope others did too! I know everyone has their own opinions, but I sure wouldn't trust anything they make!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Glad I decided to change when I did. All their food up here comes from the Gaston, SC plant, but apparently their problems run deeper than just that one plant.


----------



## LongFunRun

Oh how funny this one is. Two lots were sitting around in storage before being bagged. That is a big quality NO NO.


----------



## vicky2200

We bought the last four bags off our stores shelves, hoping they wouldn't be involved. So far, so good. We're likely switching when these are gone. Our store said they might not even carry Diamond anymore.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

...Glad I switched weeks ago.

This is the reason I am staying far away from Diamond. Can't believe this is STILL going on. Good lord they need to clean up their act and FAST!


----------



## ShenzisMom

Glad I switched to Orijen


----------



## CelticGlory

I'm happy that I have been seeing newer kibbles coming out on the market lately, that way there isn't a limited choice anymore.


----------



## Narny

This is insane! What is wrong with this company? They just cant get it together. I saw a thread here a while back, dog food NOT made by diamond... its bad for the company because everyone is running from their brands! What are they thinking!?!?!!


----------



## shepherdmom

This is crazy. I would love to see a complete list of what is or isn't made by Diamond.


----------



## Narny

shepherdmom said:


> This is crazy. I would love to see a complete list of what is or isn't made by Diamond.


Me too.


----------



## NarysDad

Diamond also makes these brands also

1) Taste of the wild
2) Chicken soup for lovers soul
3) Kirkland
4) Natural Balance
5) Canidae

I'm sure there are a few I missed


----------



## OriginalWacky

NarysDad said:


> Diamond also makes these brands also
> 
> 1) Taste of the wild
> 2) Chicken soup for lovers soul
> 3) Kirkland
> 4) Natural Balance
> 5) Canidae
> 
> I'm sure there are a few I missed


I wish there was a full list of all the foods made by them... not that I'm feeding any of them (We use Fromm for what food we do feed) but so I could share it with my worried friends and family.


----------



## NancyJ

Well here is a Wiki that you can add to if you find out (putting in foods made by them)


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> This is crazy. I would love to see a complete list of what is or isn't made by Diamond.


This site has a list of what was recalled and the states:
Diamond Pet Foods, Etc. Recalls – 2012 eFoodAlert


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> This site has a list of what was recalled and the states:
> Diamond Pet Foods, Etc. Recalls – 2012 eFoodAlert


That is good to know thanks! Do you happen to know what else they make that wasn't recalled? I wouldn't want anything made by any of the Diamond plants at this point.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> That is good to know thanks! Do you happen to know what else they make that wasn't recalled? I wouldn't want anything made by any of the Diamond plants at this point.


They also manufacture Artemis dry kibble.


----------



## cdh913

*Need help picking a good brand of dog food.*

Hopefully somebody here can help us out with what is turning into a bigger problem than i ever thought it would be. We are getting our GSD puppy in a couple of weeks and haven't decided on what brand to feed her. The breeder is feeding her Purina Pro Plan. Based on a recommendation from the pet store I was leaning towards Diamond. But after all the negative stuff about Diamond I don't think that is the brand to go with. Can anyone recommend a brand(s) that meets all the nutritional requirements.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

cdh913 said:


> Hopefully somebody here can help us out with what is turning into a bigger problem than i ever thought it would be. We are getting our GSD puppy in a couple of weeks and haven't decided on what brand to feed her. The breeder is feeding her Purina Pro Plan. Based on a recommendation from the pet store I was leaning towards Diamond. But after all the negative stuff about Diamond I don't think that is the brand to go with. Can anyone recommend a brand(s) that meets all the nutritional requirements.


Welcome! You would get more answers by creating a new thread. I feed TOTW, but if I didn't, or if I had a puppy, I would consider Blue Buffalo or Orijen. There are some other one's out there that I would look at as well. Here's a site to look at. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble It's not to be taken as the Bible, but it does provide some things to think about based on how they rate their foods. I would also love to feed a RAW/BARF diet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

cdh913 said:


> Hopefully somebody here can help us out with what is turning into a bigger problem than i ever thought it would be. We are getting our GSD puppy in a couple of weeks and haven't decided on what brand to feed her. The breeder is feeding her Purina Pro Plan. Based on a recommendation from the pet store I was leaning towards Diamond. But after all the negative stuff about Diamond I don't think that is the brand to go with. Can anyone recommend a brand(s) that meets all the nutritional requirements.


 Acana, Orijen, and The Honest Kitchen have and run their own plants and do not out-source to other manufacturers. They also list their suppliers. There are only a few dog food companies that do this. That would say “trustworthy” to me, but, there are a thousand opinions and a thousand dog foods.
BTW, Purina uses By-Products, animal digest , animal fat, menadion sodium bisulfite, states that their fish is preserved with Ethoxyquin, and sources some items from China. 
Do some detective work!  Good luck with your new fur baby!
www.championpetfoods.com 
www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## PupperLove

I just got back from the walk in because I AM SICK with symptoms that match salmonella. I got tested and am waiting for the results. We were feeding Diamond Naturals Extrememe Athlete. My husband had thrown out the bag. I contacted the store when this recall surfaced and they said we were in the clear. Alot has happened since then. I hope this is just a virus and NOT salmonella. Jackson is doing fine...and so is the rest of the family however I am the one who handles the food so I am worried!!!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

PupperLove said:


> I just got back from the walk in because I AM SICK with symptoms that match salmonella. I got tested and am waiting for the results. We were feeding Diamond Naturals Extrememe Athlete. My husband had thrown out the bag. I contacted the store when this recall surfaced and they said we were in the clear. Alot has happened since then. I hope this is just a virus and NOT salmonella. Jackson is doing fine...and so is the rest of the family however I am the one who handles the food so I am worried!!!!!


That's AWFUL!
I hope you are ok!
Let us know what the test show.


----------



## jetscarbie

The weird thing......I ordered a bag of Diamond Naturals on Amazon almost 5 mths ago. They just sent me a recall email yesterday!!! WTF??


An update from the FDA on May 30th about samples taken.

*



<H5>May 30, 2012

Click to expand...

*


> Samples of Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food collected by FDA during an inspection at the Gaston, SC production facility yielded _Salmonella_ Infantis, which led to a recall of the product on April 30, 2012. The inspection occurred as a result of the initial positive sample taken by the State of Michigan from an intact package of Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice formula for Adult Dogs. That product was recalled on April 6, 2012.
> During the inspection, FDA also collected environmental and ingredient samples at the facility, which so far have yielded negative results for the outbreak strain.
> A surveillance sample of Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Lamb and Rice collected by the state of Ohio from the Diamond Meta, MO plant has now yielded a positive for _Salmonella_ Liverpool (not the outbreak strain). Diamond has issued a recall for this product.
> 
> Additional investigational steps include analyzing consumer complaints to determine if they are related to this outbreak and continued state surveillance to determine whether any recall expansion may be required. The company is working with FDA to ensure adulterated products are not on the market.


</H5> 
And here is what the FDA list as Diamond companies and companies that use Diamond to process.


*Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul *
*Country Value *
*Diamond*
*Diamond Naturals*
*Premium Edge *
*Professional*
*4Health*
*Taste of the Wild *
*Apex (distributed only in the state of South Carolina)*
*Kirkland** Signature *
*Kirkland** Signature Nature’s Domain*
*Canidae *
Several other companies with products manufactured at the Gaston, S.C. facility have issued voluntary recalls, since some of their products were produced at the Gaston facility during the time frame of the recalls and have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. Those companies include:

<LI sizset="53" sizcache="1">**** Van Patten's Natural Balance6 <LI sizset="54" sizcache="1">Apex Pet Foods7 <LI sizset="55" sizcache="1">Canidae8, Wellpet LLC9 
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets10


----------



## jetscarbie

nevermind. I did a double post. ugh


----------



## Madjukes

Anyone get a recent bag of Taste of the Wild manufactured in California and have troubles? My boy has had a sudden decrease in appetite as a result of me adding TOTW kibble into his food.


----------



## Nikitta

I feed Natures Balance Ultra


----------



## ken k

Madjukes said:


> Anyone get a recent bag of Taste of the Wild manufactured in California and have troubles? My boy has had a sudden decrease in appetite as a result of me adding TOTW kibble into his food.



I stopped using it, cant take a chance it will make my pups sick or death, its a shame, my oldest is an EPI dog and did so well on the TOTW


----------



## pyratemom

Madjukes said:


> Anyone get a recent bag of Taste of the Wild manufactured in California and have troubles? My boy has had a sudden decrease in appetite as a result of me adding TOTW kibble into his food.


After the recall I quit using it entirely. I lost my older dog during that recall as he was weak already from health issues and I'm still not sure the end was the result of the recall or not but not using it any more.


----------



## Loneforce

Well I swore I would keep using it, but as I read more about it, I switched to orijin. Both Sheps are doing great on it. I never had any problems other then having to return the recalled code bags, and I really didnt want any problems either. So I made the switch. I really wish TOTW would get someone else to make their food, because it was really good, and my dogs loved it  Plus it was alot cheaper then orijin :laugh:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Unfortunately, though their website and packaging seems to try to make it seem like they aren't, Taste of the Wild is owned by Diamond. Canidae, Wellness, and I believe Solid Gold as well, are not owned by Diamond and only contracted with them to produce some of their food. From what I have read, all three have severed ties with Diamond since the recall and are either making their own food or contracting with a different manufacturer now.


----------



## selzer

I think Chicken Soup is also owned by Diamond.


----------



## BOJ

*dog food*

I was wondering what was the best dry dog food to feed german shepherd puppies. Orijen?


----------



## vomlittlehaus

BOJ said:


> I was wondering what was the best dry dog food to feed german shepherd puppies. Orijen?


 You might want to start your own thread on that question.


----------



## NancyJ

There is also a whole section on feeding your puppy with some good "sticky notes" at the top of the forum section. There are more opinions than there are dog foods.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Here is a list of foods manufactured by Diamond or manufactured in Diamond plants:
4Health
Apex
Canidae/Felidae
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Kirkland Signature
Natural Balance
Nature's Domain
NutraGold
Premium Edge
Professional
Solid Gold
Taste of the Wild
Wellness


----------



## krystyne73

I have still been feeding my dogs TOTW, the recall wasn't in OK. so I felt pretty confident my dogs were safe. My dogs can't seem to stomach the Bison TOTW so I try to keep them on Pacific stream unless Tractor supply is out of it. We haven't had any issues with pacific stream at all.


----------

